# Acres and Acres of REDS !!!!! (with pics this time)



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

great report. Flamingo is an awesome place especially in the conditions you had that day!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great report!!


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Very nice!! Sounds like you needed someone else there to help ;D


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Could have used your help, to many fish for,one guy. 

Looking forward to IRL and hopefully you can make it. Tom should be there by 1430hrs Friday and get some fishing in before sunset.
S/F


----------



## juanmlopez2129 (Sep 17, 2012)

Very cool... I was fishing the campground beach early wednesday morning and thought that may have been you on the gheenoe as I saw this report, but then noticed it may have been earlier in the week that you came by. Either way, very cool! Heading out tonite again, I got a good spot for some grovers and dink snook from land in ENP, I am delighted to start seeing numbers of fish close to pre freeze conditions! Conservation WORKS!

-swordfish


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

It must have been another angler. I fished Monday of this week before the winds began to pick up. Good luck.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

awesome write up!


----------

